# Episode 232 - Up North Journal Podcast



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Talking about a trip north to run ***** with a **** dog. Also we cover a little bit of trapping on the trip.

http://traffic.libsyn.com/upnorthjournal/Episode_232_final.mp3


----------

